# Request to Cover



## rseasonal (Jul 3, 2020)

Does this mean someone accepted the shift??Do I need to call my store for approval? I’m new and confused


----------



## AJOnRadio (Jul 3, 2020)

In my experience, the request to cover in Kronos isn’t used. Open shifts need to posted on your stores shift swap board. Call HR at your store & ask about it.


----------



## RandomTM007 (Jul 3, 2020)

AJOnRadio said:


> In my experience, the request to cover in Kronos isn’t used. Open shifts need to posted on your stores shift swap board. Call HR at your store & ask about it.


Very ASANTS as my store doesn't have a swap board. It's all done through the app


----------



## RandomTM007 (Jul 3, 2020)

rseasonal said:


> View attachment 10864Does this mean someone accepted the shift??Do I need to call my store for approval? I’m new and confused



It doesn't look like it to me. For my store it says "submitted" instead of offered when someone takes it. Even then you're still on the hook for the shift until it says "approved"


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 3, 2020)

rseasonal said:


> View attachment 10864Does this mean someone accepted the shift??Do I need to call my store for approval? I’m new and confused


Someone offered to take it but hasn’t been approved . Make sure you speak to hr. It could be different reasons why they wouldn’t approve it such as the person might not be crosses trained in your area.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 3, 2020)

Kronos is trash, I don't get why Spot even bothers with it. We use the swap shift paper.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 3, 2020)

happygoth said:


> Kronos is trash, I don't get why Spot even bothers with it. We use the swap shift paper.


My store used kronos for shift swap for a few months and then ditched it.

they are working on an in house mytime app. DCs use it. Coming to stores soon hopefully. You can request off and shift swap from home.


----------



## jackandcat (Jul 4, 2020)

Kronos doesn't work well for swap shift at all.


----------

